# TiVo Premiere Elite annouced!



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

*Features:*

4 tuners enable you to record up to 4 shows at once
2 terabytes of recording capacity provides up to 300 hours of HD programming
Easy access to broadband entertainment providers like Netflix, Pandora, Hulu Plus, BLOCKBUSTER®, Amazon and YouTube™
Streams music and photos from any home network and the web
World's only THX® Certified DVR for optimal sound and video fidelity
Free TiVo App for iPad® and iPhone® provides a richer TV experience
Supports HDMI compliant splitters with up to 16 HDMI ports
MoCA® support (including MoCA bridge)

*Price:* $499 + service (Lifetime available for $499)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/07/tivo-premiere-elite-will-bring-quad-tuners-2tb-storage-to-retai/
http://www.tivo.com/elite

For $499 + service, I'm definitely in. Hopefully I can get a break on the cost of lifetime to make it worth it.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

Any news on monthly or annual pricing plans?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Odd that there is no mention of "extender" boxes for additional TVs or any potential packaging as such.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Philmatic said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/07/tivo-premiere-elite-will-bring-quad-tuners-2tb-storage-to-retai/
> http://www.tivo.com/elite
> 
> For $499 + service, I'm definitely in. Hopefully I can get a break on the cost of lifetime to make it worth it.


I might be tempted, but apparently the Elite doesn't do OTA. I find that puzzling, since most of TiVo's intractable problems seem to involve cable cards and tuning adapters. I use my Premiere for OTA-only recording, and I've had very few problems. Why would they pass up the low-hanging fruit, especially when OTA-only viewership is on the rise?


----------



## tinkererguy (May 14, 2002)

Is it faster with HD menus than the current Premiere? Does it have HD menus throughout? Those are the first questions that came to mind for me...


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

L David Matheny said:


> I might be tempted, but apparently the Elite doesn't do OTA. I find that puzzling, since most of TiVo's intractable problems seem to involve cable cards and tuning adapters. I use my Premiere for OTA-only recording, and I've had very few problems. Why would they pass up the low-hanging fruit, especially when OTA-only viewership is on the rise?


The Elite is the retail version of the Q, which is sold to MSOs (cable companies), who will lease them to customers. The hardware is (presumably) identical, with a minor software change.

An OTA only version with 4 tuners would have a much smaller potential customer base. I suspect TiVo feels that a regular Premiere is fine for the OTA market, especially with the $10 service discount.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

uw69 said:


> Any news on monthly or annual pricing plans?


Service plans are the same as the other Premiere models, according to the pop up on the Elite page.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

uw69 said:


> Any news on monthly or annual pricing plans?


Same as any new premiere offering, so no annual. Your only options are $19.95/monthly and $499/lifetime. Lifetime (Even at the retail $500 cost) is the best deal, that's just over 2 years of monthly subscriptions.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

Philmatic said:


> *Features:*
> 
> 4 tuners enable you to record up to 4 shows at once
> 2 terabytes of recording capacity provides up to 300 hours of HD programming
> ...


thanks for the tibbit a info, even the CS at Tivo aren't aware of this newer model.... Can't wait for it to become avail


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

tinkererguy said:


> Is it faster with HD menus than the current Premiere? Does it have HD menus throughout? Those are the first questions that came to mind for me...


The Detailed Specifications say: "Series architecture - TiVo Series4 architecture"
http://www.tivo.com/products/tivo-premiere-elite/premiere-elite-specs.html#tab

So my guess would be No.....


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

jfh3 said:


> The Elite is the retail version of the Q, which is sold to MSOs (cable companies), who will lease them to customers. The hardware is (presumably) identical, with a minor software change.
> 
> An OTA only version with 4 tuners would have a much smaller potential customer base. I suspect TiVo feels that a regular Premiere is fine for the OTA market, especially with the $10 service discount.


The OTA-only customer base is smaller, but it is growing. And unless TiVo is now using some new quad-tuner chip that can't handle ATSC, the cost of including OTA capability should be nearly zero. I think I smell cable company pressure at work here. I hope TiVo will eventually enable OTA reception in the Elite.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

tinkererguy said:


> Is it faster with HD menus than the current Premiere? Does it have HD menus throughout? Those are the first questions that came to mind for me...


As others said it is pretty much identical to the Premiere. It does include MoCA though so it could possibly have a newer Broadcom chip though the Q uses a separate chip. They could potentially have also gone with a slightly more powerful and newer Broadcom chip just to insure no difficulties with 4 tuners, streaming and MRV at the same time.



L David Matheny said:


> The OTA-only customer base is smaller, but it is growing. And unless TiVo is now using some new quad-tuner chip that can't handle ATSC, the cost of including OTA capability should be nearly zero. I think I smell cable company pressure at work here. I hope TiVo will eventually enable OTA reception in the Elite.


Do they make tuner chips with 2 OTA and 2 Clearqam on the same chip? I know this was the limitation before and TiVo has always used a two chip design. As a result this is probably 2 Chips with 2 Clearqam each rather than the 2 chips with 1 clearqam/1 OTA per chip. The Elite most likely doesn't even have OTA tuners so there won't be a way to enable it. If it was there they would include it since it means more potential customers.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

L David Matheny said:


> I hope TiVo will eventually enable OTA reception in the Elite.


Not possible (without new hardware) - unlike the other Premiere models, there is no antenna input on the Elite.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

I almost could be pissed as I just got a Premiere unit that I started up last week. But then I got to thinking. Do I seriously need to ever record 4 shows at once? With the number of rebroadcasts on cable stations of shows, If you miss the first showing, there will most likely be a second showing of it within 12-24 hours.

I would say it's a nice to have... at a $400 premium.. too much.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes, could you please change the description to indicate DIGITAL CABLE ONLY.

Not only no OTA, but no analog cable tuner.

Can only tune clear QAM or encrypted using a CableCard.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

On the TiVo Elite web page it says


> TV input sources----Digital cable (QAM only) and Verizon FiOS®, does not support analog cable, antenna (ATSC), satellite or AT&T U-verse.


Why is it listing FiOS and Digital cable (QAM) separately. FiOS uses QAM as well.

http://www.tivo.com/products/tivo-premiere-elite/premiere-elite-specs.html#tab


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

This is, for all intents and purposes, the same Premiere... it just happens to have 4 QAM tuners, MoCA support, and a 2TB HDD, and removes OTA and analog. The MoCA chips are supplied by a different provider, so no beefier CPU either. It may have additional RAM to handle those 2 extra simultaneous feeds, though. But I don't know this.

For OTA users, I can totally understand what they're feeling. We all felt it when Tivo announced the Q and Preview but not retail products. But the discounted OTA service is also a somewhat attractive option. I wouldn't consider it pressure from cable. It's more like simple economies of scale, and frankly, it's a desirable product for all cable users regardless of the drawbacks.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

It does look nice, but I'll stay with the six boxes I have. I use analog cable (to avoid TWC's CCI policy), OTA, and digital cable. Four have LT, and the others are $6.95/mo. I don't see anything in the Elite to compell another investment.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> On the TiVo Elite web page it says
> 
> Why is it listing FiOS and Digital cable (QAM) separately. FiOS uses QAM as well.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/products/tivo-premiere-elite/premiere-elite-specs.html#tab


Yeah, I think it's for marketing clarity. Fios doesn't consider itself traditional cable... or at least they brand themselves differently due to their FTTP network. Even though the signal is converted to QAM once it reaches the home.


----------



## tinkererguy (May 14, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> The Detailed Specifications say: "Series architecture - TiVo Series4 architecture"
> http://www.tivo.com/products/tivo-premiere-elite/premiere-elite-specs.html#tab
> 
> So my guess would be No.....


As far as speeds and feeds, I realize it wouldn't be expected for them to market that. I guess we'll have to wait for somebody to break one open, and have a look at the actual chips onboard. But more telling will be side by side HDUI performance tests, Premiere versus Premiere Elite.

Meanwhile, here's the links for basic specs comparison:
http://www.tivo.com/products/tivo-premiere-elite/premiere-elite-specs.html
http://www.tivo.com/products/tivo-premiere/premiere-specs.html


----------



## premiereman (Aug 18, 2011)

I rarely if ever record two shows at once so this would be serious overkill for me. Like someone had prior mentioned, most of the shows are always repeatedly aired on cable nowadays. Wouldn't it be a better investment to just buy two regular premieres instead? At $499 + $499 lifetime, you are looking at a grand for one unit. You can buy two premiere units for just $100 more (or cheaper) and have lifetime on both.

I just hope they release premiere-to-premiere streaming soon for all, sigh


----------



## gibbyscott (Jul 13, 2004)

Lots of you have missed that its 1080p!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

L David Matheny said:


> I think I smell cable company pressure at work here. I hope TiVo will eventually enable OTA reception in the Elite.


No, it's TiVo trying to apply pressure to the cable companies by providing a box like this. Since they built this box for MSOs, it only makes sense. And I doubt their is a chip for 4 OTA and 4 QAM available that isn't extremely costly.

Plus, TiVo will be marketing the original Premiere for OTA users. And there are probably very few OTA users who require 4 tuners at once.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

gibbyscott said:


> Lots of you have missed that its 1080p!


 Likely same as current Premiere - Only if source video is 1080p/24 and you have Native output set will you get 1080p output. There is no 1080p upscaling.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

premiereman said:


> I rarely if ever record two shows at once so this would be serious overkill for me. Like someone had prior mentioned, most of the shows are always repeatedly aired on cable nowadays. Wouldn't it be a better investment to just buy two regular premieres instead? At $499 + $499 lifetime, you are looking at a grand for one unit. You can buy two premiere units for just $100 more (or cheaper) and have lifetime on both.
> 
> I just hope they release premiere-to-premiere streaming soon for all, sigh


It depends on what you need. If you have two separate rooms the two Premieres make sense. But for me, one of my rooms has three Premieres in it(One Premiere is the one I take back and forth to my girlfriends house)

So I plan on getting one Elite to replace two of those. although I will lose 1 Terabyte of storage since those boxes had been upgraded with a 2TB and 1TB drive. I might just sell my PXL box that is in another room and keep the Premiere with the 2TB drive in it.

Not sure. it really depends on if I decide to get two Elites. If I do that I will be selling my four lifetime Premieres and keeping the one with a $6.95 subscription which has the stock 320GB drive. It also depends on what the BestBuy extended warranty will cost.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

The Elite would also make sense for multiple TiVo households. Especially if they ever release the Q at retail. Then you could truly have a whole home solution with only one main TiVo.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I currently have 2 S3's with 2 cable cards in each, which has gotten to be pretty pricey since comcast starting charging so much for cable card rentals. Will the new elite box require cable cards (I have Comcast digital cable.)


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I currently have 2 S3's with 2 cable cards in each, which has gotten to be pretty pricey since comcast starting charging so much for cable card rentals. Will the new elite box require cable cards (I have Comcast digital cable.)


looks like it is just a single M card


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Only one cable card is needed. That covers all four tuners. (a multistream card)


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

ducker said:


> looks like it is just a single M card


That would save me $10/month as I now have to pay 48 for a second outlet and $2.20 for 2 cards in order to get 4 tuner recording capability. The one M card would be free. I would still keep at least 1 S3 active so I could have it in the bedroom, but would probably go OTA on it or xfer recordings from the elite to view in the bedroom. OK, I've already talked myself into one, hope it releases soon!!!

edit: I will really miss the OLED display from the S3 though. I look at it a lot to see what show is recording.


----------



## knightl (Mar 15, 2006)

edit: I will really miss the OLED display from the S3 though. I look at it a lot to see what show is recording.[/QUOTE]

I have 2 s3's and the OLED is one of the features I like a lot.
I was disappointed when the feature was left off later models.....


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

knightl said:


> edit: I will really miss the OLED display from the S3 though. I look at it a lot to see what show is recording.


Has anyone ever done an OLED hack on a THD or Premiere? It doesn't sound like it'd be all that difficult with a TCP/IP-enabled Microcontroller and display. Just poll the Tivo for status information periodically. The key would be integrating it into the case so it looked 'stock'.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> But for me, one of my rooms has three Premieres in it(One Premiere *is the one I take back and forth to my girlfriends house*)


For the love of god Aaron, buy your girlfriend a Boxee Box and a TiVo premiere and make her an honest woman. I don't understand the constant back and forth. Do you lug your 42TB WHS back and forth as well? 

BTW, ever noticed how we share extremely similar tastes in gadgets (WHS, TiVo, Boxee, Logitech Harmony)?


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Philmatic said:


> For the love of god Aaron, buy your girlfriend a Boxee Box and a TiVo premiere and make her an honest woman. I don't understand the constant back and forth. Do you lug your 42TB WHS back and forth as well?
> 
> BTW, ever noticed how we share extremely similar tastes in gadgets (WHS, TiVo, Boxee, Logitech Harmony)?


I think he has a good plan. Would you rather have her enjoying the TiVo without you or know she could have it full time if she just moved herself to his house? No TiVo for you without a real commitment.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

She has two Series 3 boxes. Since the premiere is smaller and lighter than the S3 boxes, it's just easier to throw it in a bag and bring it with the shows on it. instead of transferring it to a drive to either watch on the Boxee Box or transferring to her S3 boxes from TiVo desktop.

When I got the Premieres I gave her the option of taking the Premieres and selling the S3s but she decided to keep the S3 boxes. She is only OTA so that was part of it.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

those who were asking, there is some info available on tivo's website. cost is $499.99 with monthly service at $19.99 or lifetime at $499.99.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

iceturkee said:


> those who were asking, there is some info available on tivo's website. cost is $499.99 with monthly service at $19.99 or lifetime at $499.99.


It also mentions a Multi Service Discount price of $399 for Lifetime.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I would love to have this but the cost is out of my range. Currently I have the FiOS HD DVR (yuck, I have to manage it almost daily) and my current S2 with Lifetime and 500 GB HD. I have been holding out on upgrading to an HD TiVo as I again have not had the extra funding. 4 Tuners and the 2TB drive would be perfect for all my needs. Often I would not have to worry about using all 4 tuners at once, but always nice to have the available. I have to look but I think this Fall Season I can manage just using 3 tuners but last year on Monday nights I def needed 4 tuners.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

I think the Premiere Elite with two or three Preview units is the best setup for me. In lieu of a full fledged unified "My Shows" list, multi-room *streaming*, cooperative tuner pooling and automatic conflict resolution, the quad tuner/large storage unit gives me what I need in a single device and then the Preview units will provide live HD tuning ability and the option to steam recorded shows.

*They cannot charge a subscription for the preview though*, it's a deal breaker for me if they do. We eat the fees on regular TiVo's because it's a full fledged devices that tune, record and manage recordings, a Preview is a dumb device that just streams.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

But can I use my existing premiere and turn it into a streaming client? I might like to move it into the bedroom and get an elite if I can, otherwise, I'm fine with 2 tuners and just one tivo.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Will be interesting to see this under stress-test conditions if they do indeed release "Preview" units as extenders to go along with it. If people choose to make it the only DVR in the house and there are multiple people streaming from the unit at same time, with perhaps pyTivo push going on and 4 ongoing recordings, will the unit be up to snuff to handle it?


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

I would love to have a 2 TB/ 4 tuner unit. My primary unit is a PXL that really could use more drive space and I just ran into a tuner conflict for the Broncos NFL season opener this coming Monday night. Unfortunately, with two additional TiVos, S3s (one with 2 TB) running on cheap, legacy rates, it's difficult to justify....$$ and hassle....just for the added convenience.


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

I wonder does this box include an External Serial ATA (eSATA) port so we could plug in a compatible 2 TB external eSATA hard drive box to bump up storage capacity from 300 to 600 hours of HD recording time.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

RayChuang88 said:


> I wonder does this box include an External Serial ATA (eSATA) port so we could plug in a compatible 2 TB external eSATA hard drive box to bump up storage capacity from 300 to 600 hours of HD recording time.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ducker said:


> Do I seriously need to ever record 4 shows at once? With the number of rebroadcasts on cable stations of shows, If you miss the first showing, there will most likely be a second showing of it within 12-24 hours.


1) OTA stations don't rerun the shows most of the time (in this respect of course I mean the broadcast stations on cable)
2) if you want/need to add PADDING to shows, 4 tuners helps alleviate that problem, since unfortunately Tivos still can't use the SAME tuner for abutting recordings WITH padding (I would pay a one time fee for that feature)

Though I agree that it's very expensive.


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

On the Preimere Elite description,
"Connect to another TiVo DVR in your home to share shows between DVRs. Typically a wireless or wired Ethernet connection to your home router is sufficient for items 1-3. However if you have, or plan to have, another TiVo Premiere DVR in your home, and you want to stream programs between them, we recommend a WIRED network connection."

Funny, no mention that MOST programs cannot be "shared" between DVRS. Or has this been fixed?
No mention of the stupid TA's you must have with TWC.
No mention of being able to stream shows instead of transferring. (I know dreaming again)
4 Tuners SWEET, but no reason to get rid of my PreimereXL and HD


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mattack said:


> 1) OTA stations don't rerun the shows most of the time (in this respect of course I mean the broadcast stations on cable)
> 2) if you want/need to add PADDING to shows, 4 tuners helps alleviate that problem, since unfortunately Tivos still can't use the SAME tuner for abutting recordings WITH padding (I would pay a one time fee for that feature)


Padding would be nice. However, I have had a conflict with two tuners maybe twice in the last 5 years. I also can't keep up with the 45 hours of content on the non-XL, much less the XL, and certainly never an Elite. Of course, I am just one person using the TiVo. Perhaps if it were more than one person I would feel more constrained.

I certainly would NEVER want to give up OTA. OTA is a better picture than cable (here anyway). Large bitrates, instead of moderate ones. Plus, it is nice to have that feed on the rare occasion that cable goes down.

Not sure how to feel about the Elite. In some ways it is good- more customer choice and it proves TiVo is not going to abandon the series4 anytime soon (other than the tuner and MoCo, it is probably identical to the other models). But it is also disappointing that they can't fix the other series4 models before releasing another one. And STILL no way to back up settings.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

bobrt6676 said:


> On the Preimere Elite description,
> "Connect to another TiVo DVR in your home to share shows between DVRs. Typically a wireless or wired Ethernet connection to your home router is sufficient for items 1-3. However if you have, or plan to have, another TiVo Premiere DVR in your home, and you want to *stream programs* between them, we recommend a WIRED network connection."
> 
> Funny, no mention that MOST programs cannot be "shared" between DVRS. Or has this been fixed?
> ...


Added BOLD to your/TiVos quote.....

"stream programs" is mentioned not transfer programs


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

Philmatic said:


> For $499 + service, I'm definitely in. Hopefully I can get a break on the cost of lifetime to make it worth it.


I am totally in as well. This will be my next TiVo.

Thank you TiVo for finally coming out with a product that is a compelling upgrade from the Series 3!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

crxssi said:


> I also can't keep up with the 45 hours of content on the non-XL, much less the XL, and certainly never an Elite. Of course, I am just one person using the TiVo. Perhaps if it were more than one person I would feel more constrained.


There are two reasons why the 300 hours (and 4 tuners) are great. Like you mentioned for families this will be a lifesaver. The teenagers can record their shows while the adults get their CSI etc. and no one has to worry about priority or space (maybe priority but I am sure there will be some shows which he family watch together).

The second one which is nice for us single folks is we can easily record a large chunk of a season or heck even a whole season and play catch up during the lulls in the regular TV scheduling (mid season break, for FOX when the world Series is playing, summer break etc.)


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

crxssi said:


> Padding would be nice. However, I have had a conflict with two tuners maybe twice in the last 5 years. I also can't keep up with the 45 hours of content on the non-XL, much less the XL, and certainly never an Elite. Of course, I am just one person using the TiVo. Perhaps if it were more than one person I would feel more constrained.


In my home we have 4 people, 3 TiVos in separate rooms. Each has their own shows. In this case there are often conflicts so we have to duplicate season passes on different boxes to work around it. With a 4 tuner box, we could consolidate it with one box. The question is will the Preview be sold at retail and will it contain a tuner.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

bobrt6676 said:


> Funny, no mention that MOST programs cannot be "shared" between DVRS. Or has this been fixed?


It's not true in general. It depends on the specific cable system.

We know that streaming has been implemented for the Premiere, and it circumvents these limits. It's been withdrawn (and was never officially announced), but I'd certainly expect it to return, and sooner rather than later.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

BTW, the announcement made my local evening news. It wasn't altogether positive coverage -- they talked about subs dropping from four million to two -- but it was the first time they've talked about TiVo in a long time.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

What's the "Preview" that some folks have mentioned here? Some kind of box that plays TiVo content but isn't a TiVo?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

rainwater said:


> The question is will the Preview be sold at retail and will it contain a tuner.





hummingbird_206 said:


> What's the "Preview" that some folks have mentioned here? Some kind of box that plays TiVo content but isn't a TiVo?


The TiVo Preview is a non-DVR single tuner CableCARD device that can access and stream recordings from an Elite and presumably a Premiere. But it is not known yet whether it will be available at retail, I would assume it would be. The Preview probably has not received CableLabs certification yet, thus no mention yet.

CableLabs list of Certified, Verified, and Self Verified Cable Products dated 8/01/11,
http://www.cablelabs.com/opencable/udcp/downloads/OC_PNP.pdf

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2011-06/more-tivo-premiere-q-details/

"Preview is TiVo's first box without a hard drive and serves as a client to the main box."
http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/12/tivo-premiere-q-preview-boxes-bring-quad-tuner-or-non-dvr-optio/


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

When TiVo talked about the Preview in their Quarterly results they didn't pose it as an extender - they're positioning it as a non-DVR set-top box for cable companies. I doubt that it will see retail.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

RayChuang88 said:


> I wonder does this box include an External Serial ATA (eSATA) port so we could plug in a compatible 2 TB external eSATA hard drive box to bump up storage capacity from 300 to 600 hours of HD recording time.


yeah, that will be interesting to find out if push comes to shove


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Not this time, TiVo. FINISH the Premiere interface, then maybe we'll talk about upgrading. No more excuses or marketing alliance BS features, just FINISH THE nearly 18 month old, still buggy interface.


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

.


hummingbird_206 said:


> That would save me $10/month as I now have to pay 48 for a second outlet and $2.20 for 2 cards in order to get 4 tuner recording capability. The one M card would be free. I would still keep at least 1 S3 active so I could have it in the bedroom, but would probably go OTA on it or xfer recordings from the elite to view in the bedroom. OK, I've already talked myself into one, hope it releases soon!!!
> 
> edit: I will really miss the OLED display from the S3 though. I look at it a lot to see what show is recording.


One of cable techs told me that when he tries to replace an od cable box with a newer one without a clock, the customer often makes them put the old one back. People like the clock. 
i just wish the clock on the S3 was larger.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

curiousgeorge said:


> Not this time, TiVo. FINISH the Premiere interface, then maybe we'll talk about upgrading. No more excuses or marketing alliance BS features, just FINISH THE nearly 18 month old, still buggy interface.


And while you're at it, upgrade the Netflix and Amazon apps so your 'one box' marketing BS means something. Don't just release an app and then abandon it, please.


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

Einselen said:


> There are two reasons why the 300 hours (and 4 tuners) are great. Like you mentioned for families this will be a lifesaver. The teenagers can record their shows while the adults get their CSI etc. and no one has to worry about priority or space (maybe priority but I am sure there will be some shows which he family watch together).
> 
> The second one which is nice for us single folks is we can easily record a large chunk of a season or heck even a whole season and play catch up during the lulls in the regular TV scheduling (mid season break, for FOX when the world Series is playing, summer break etc.)


Tivo needs a menu system thzt will manage large numbers of shows, different my shows for different folks, etc. Apple could figure this out. Not sure that Tivo can.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I wonder what features wont work and which ones will be half finished when they release it? I wonder if 18 months after its released if stuff will still be broken and not finished? Well, its Tivo so we know the answer to that.


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

Will the menu system still use flash based BD menus. Hope not.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

vstone said:


> .
> 
> One of cable techs told me that when he tries to replace an od cable box with a newer one without a clock, the customer often makes them put the old one back. People like the clock.
> i just wish the clock on the S3 was larger.


As if people don't have enough clocks already? Just the push of one buttton and I can see what time it is. Either from the TiVo, TV or a bunch of other devices.

When I dumped my S3 boxes for the Premieres i thought I would miss the OLED screen. But I have not missed them at all.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

vstone said:


> Tivo needs a menu system thzt will manage large numbers of shows, different my shows for different folks, etc. Apple could figure this out. Not sure that Tivo can.


They showed that before the Premiere was released. But it hasn't been implemented.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

if it doesn't have 3d capability, its a waste of money for me as i would still need the cable companies boxes for my 3d tv and 3d projector.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

iceturkee said:


> if it doesn't have 3d capability, its a waste of money for me as i would still need the cable companies boxes for my 3d tv and 3d projector.


The cable companies use side by side or top/bottom for 3D content Those channels come through fine on the TiVo and your 3D display can handle them.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

vstone said:


> Tivo needs a menu system thzt will manage large numbers of shows, different my shows for different folks, etc. Apple could figure this out. Not sure that Tivo can.


A nice start would be smaller fonts and a larger scroll box of programs, in both the SDUI and the HDUI. And in the HDUI, lose the discovery bar and take over that space for something useful- listings in the menus.

How many people watch 20" TVs anymore? Mine is 60", and I don't need HUGE fonts wasting tons of space.

Better yet- give the user OPTIONS as to what size fonts to use and how many items to list.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

vstone said:


> Will the menu system still use flash based BD menus. Hope not.


The Elite is a Series 4. It will use the exact same software as all the other Series 4 units (with an extra driver for the different tuner and MoCo).


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

noticed a sata port on the rear panel, any rumors as to what the max Xternal drive it will support?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

vstone said:


> Tivo needs a menu system thzt will manage large numbers of shows,


I'm not saying there aren't improvements I'd make.. but with folders(groups) on, I have had thousand(s) of shows on a TiVo, and seemed to deal with it fine.


----------



## agredon (Jul 26, 2011)

premiereman said:


> I rarely if ever record two shows at once so this would be serious overkill for me. Like someone had prior mentioned, most of the shows are always repeatedly aired on cable nowadays. Wouldn't it be a better investment to just buy two regular premieres instead? At $499 + $499 lifetime, you are looking at a grand for one unit. You can buy two premiere units for just $100 more (or cheaper) and have lifetime on both.
> 
> I just hope they release premiere-to-premiere streaming soon for all, sigh


Actually, four tuners would be more useful for OTA than Cable. Like was said, all my favorite cable channels (ABC Family, Disney, USA, TNT) rebroadcast their original series at least once if not several times. Broadcast (OTA) stations (CBS, NBC, FOX, ABC, CW) OTOH may air a show once never to be seen again, especially if the show is canceled after that season. Best case scenario, excepting for odd cases like Ringer (CW ran the Pilot of Ringer at least 3 times) an OTA show won't be rebroadcast until after the season. I ended up having to watch the season finale of Hawaii Five-O on Demand because I missed the first airing and the second showing during the summer break was delayed by 45 minutes [causing my TiVo to only record the first 15-20 minutes because of a freakin' Tennis match (not Football, not Baseball, but TENNIS).


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

agredon said:


> the first airing and the second showing during the summer break was delayed by 45 minutes [causing my TiVo to only record the first 15-20 minutes because of a freakin' Tennis match (not Football, not Baseball, but TENNIS).


As if the other sports are more worthy of ruining our show schedules?


----------



## agredon (Jul 26, 2011)

rainwater said:


> And there are probably very few OTA users who require 4 tuners at once.


OTA users are the ones who need 4 tuners the most. OTA stations (CBS, NBC, FOX, ABC, CW) air all their original programming all at the same time in a tiny 3 hour window (primetime - 8 to 11 PM) and (see my previous post) many times rebroadcast a show once if you're lucky [months later after the season is over]...never if you're not so lucky.

Perfect Example: Monday, September 26

8:00 PM Terra Nova (FOX), How I Met Your Mother (CBS)
8:30 PM Terra Nova (FOX), Two Broke Girls (CBS)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
9:00 PM Terra Nova (FOX), Two and a Half Men (CBS), Hart of Dixie (CW)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
9:30 PM Terra Nova (FOX), Hart of Dixie (CW)
10:00 PM Hawaii Five-O (CBS), The Playboy Club (NBC)
10:30 PM Hawaii Five-O (CBS), The Playboy Club (NBC)

I have 3 shows, but only 2 tuners from 9:00 - 9:30 PM. If I were to cancel Two and a Half Men (Not going to happen - I really want to see how Charlie dies: Alcohol, Angry Woman, Woman's Angry Husband, Something Else) I would have 2 Broke Girls (CBS) ending at the same time Hart of Dixie (CW) starts. There is a good chance I would lose the end of one, beginning of the other, or worse both. I'd have another problem at 10 PM when Terra Nova (FOX) and Hart of Dixie (CW) end at the same time Hawaii Five-O (CBS) and The Playboy Club (NBC) begin. Four more shows that could end up having to be clipped.


----------



## agredon (Jul 26, 2011)

crxssi said:


> Is if the other sports are more worthy of ruining our show schedules?


That was a statement more of relative popularity (here in the US at least). You can't cut off a football game early. They tried that once - The "Heidi Bowl" - and alot of folks were none too happy. Personally, I'd like to see games show the rest on another channel instead of delaying other shows. They could even set aside a subchannel (4.3 for example) just for this. Other than CW most of the OTA stations are only using 1 (majority) or 2 (NBC) of the subchannels.

It would be nice if they'd simply embed something in the video stream to tell the TiVo what show is on so that it can extend the recording [if possible/no conflicts]. But, that will never happen. The broadcasters don't like TiVo because you aren't forced to watch the commercials.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

agredon said:


> It would be nice if they'd simply embed something in the video stream to tell the TiVo what show is on so that it can extend the recording [if possible/no conflicts]. But, that will never happen. The broadcasters don't like TiVo because you aren't forced to watch the commercials.


Yes! I don't remember seeing it discussed before, but in this digital broadcast age there should be some way for the TiVo to know exactly what is actually airing at every minute, even if the schedule has slipped due to a Presidential address or whatever. As you say, this could allow automatic slipping or extension of a season pass recording as necessary.

Actually, the something embedded in the video stream should be the PSIP data. Is it accurate when schedules have slipped, or does it also reflect only what the schedule should have been? Could it be given up-to-the-minute accuracy somehow? It is sent in real time. Broadcasting personnel please speak up!


----------



## Big Behr (Mar 13, 2003)

The company description implies that the dread Tuner Adapter would not be required. Any confirmation of this?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Big Behr said:


> The company description implies that the dread Tuner Adapter would not be required. Any confirmation of this?


What company? TiVo? You should quote/point us to the source...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Big Behr said:


> The company description implies that the dread Tuner Adapter would not be required. Any confirmation of this?


Tuning Adapters will most certainly be required if your cable company requires them.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

L David Matheny said:


> Yes! I don't remember seeing it discussed before, but in this digital broadcast age there should be some way for the TiVo to know exactly what is actually airing at every minute, even if the schedule has slipped due to a Presidential address or whatever. As you say, this could allow automatic slipping or extension of a season pass recording as necessary.
> 
> Actually, the something embedded in the video stream should be the PSIP data. Is it accurate when schedules have slipped, or does it also reflect only what the schedule should have been? Could it be given up-to-the-minute accuracy somehow? It is sent in real time. Broadcasting personnel please speak up!


Usually a known Presidential address does get updated in the guide. Your embedded option wouldn't really work well for a sports program because every minute the "end" would have to keep getting updated. The schedule isn't updated until the game ends. At that point either your TiVo would already be recording the station where the show as supposed to be, or you TiVo would miss it entirely.

The problem with sports programming is the way CBS handles it, particularly the NFL. The NFL games NEVER end at 7pm (Eastern) so scheduling the prime time lineup to begin at 7pm is just dumb. FOX stopped that a few years back and now has on either the Postgame show or repeats until 8pm (again, Eastern time).

Of course, you can solve all of these problems yourself by moving to the Pacific time zone ;-)


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

L David Matheny said:


> Yes! I don't remember seeing it discussed before, but in this digital broadcast age there should be some way for the TiVo to know exactly what is actually airing at every minute, even if the schedule has slipped due to a Presidential address or whatever. As you say, this could allow automatic slipping or extension of a season pass recording as necessary.
> 
> Actually, the something embedded in the video stream should be the PSIP data. Is it accurate when schedules have slipped, or does it also reflect only what the schedule should have been? Could it be given up-to-the-minute accuracy somehow? It is sent in real time. Broadcasting personnel please speak up!





dbenrosen said:


> Usually a known Presidential address does get updated in the guide. Your embedded option wouldn't really work well for a sports program because every minute the "end" would have to keep getting updated. The schedule isn't updated until the game ends. At that point either your TiVo would already be recording the station where the show as supposed to be, or you TiVo would miss it entirely....


I am not certain but i seem to recall from posts here years and years and years ago that Tivo has patents on just such a flag system. They could set it up just like they inject the "press thumbs for more info" flags and the tivo reacts to those as needed.

Setting up a the technology for a sporting event wouldn't be that complex if a network wanted to play nicely. The NFL/MLB/NBA/NHL/ETC figure out how to cut off the out of market feeds almost instantly after an out of market game is over from Sunday Ticket or the like. The network would just need to make a deal with tivo to have access to the tools. The director running the sporting even would hit some button at xx:59 that the game is going long and the flag would be injected into the stream to keep going and tivo would get it and know to adjust. Then when the game is over they hit the "game is over" button and the proper flag would get added to tell the tivo to stop the recording.

with always on IP connections there's more ways to get that done.

The real problem i think would be conflict resolution- would need to make it an option or be clear to educate people to expect that overtime would blow away their other lower priority shows. Maybe change the UI to "extend live event *up to* X minutes" so that tivo knows it's allowed to go long (even assume it should go long so it doesn't even need the flag at xx:59) but can shut of the extra padding as soon as the all clear is given?

With 4 tuner tivo's conflicts are less of an option but still some outlier would complain if not implemented with thought.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

ltxi said:


> I would love to have a 2 TB/ 4 tuner unit. My primary unit is a PXL that really could use more drive space and I just ran into a tuner conflict for the Broncos NFL season opener this coming Monday night. Unfortunately, with two additional TiVos, S3s (one with 2 TB) running on cheap, legacy rates, it's difficult to justify....$$ and hassle....just for the added convenience.


Well, I think I've just changed my mind. With the start of the new series season, NFL and NASCAR seasonal overlap, and an addiction to high def for sports in particular, I think I really "need" one of these. I've come up with three dual tuner conflicts within the last week and my PXL drive is already 2/3 full.


----------

